# Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?



## Bebel (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Forum

Habe vor ca. einer Woche einen UVC-Klärer in Betrieb genommen, hat super gegen die Schwebealgen geholfen, jetzt steigen jedoch NH4, No3 und NO2 - ich nehme an wegen der toten Algenmasse.

Macht es Sinn den UVC-Klärer erst mal wieder eine Zeit lang abzuschalten oder nur Nachts laufen zu lassen, damit die Bakterien im Filter mit dem Abbau dieser Stoffe hinterher kommen?

Angaben über meinen Teich findet Ihr im Profil.

Derzeitige Wasserwerte: PH=8,5; GH=5; KH=3; NH4=0,3; NO2=0,5; NO3=25

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen mitteilen könntet.


Gruß Bebel


----------



## Haitu (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo,

scheint noch alles nicht so schlimm zu sein.
Die Steigerung der Werte wegen der toten Algenmasse sehe ich auch so.
Es dauert eine Weile bis die Bakterien Nitrosomonas und Nitrobacter sich durch Vermehrung an das neu Nahrungsangebot angepasst haben.
Dies verläuft in gewissen Abständen.
Zunächst vermehren sich die aus Ammonium Nitrit produzierenden Nitrosomonas. Erst wenn diese eine gewissse Menge von Nitrit produziert haben vermehren sich auch die aus Nitrit Nitrat produzierenden Nitrobacter.
Beide Bakterien benötigen für ihre Arbeit und Vermehrung Sauerstoff.
Es wäre demnach nicht richtig den Filterprozess zu unterbrechen (Wenn doch, dann sollte in dieser Zeit der Filter belüftet werden oder trocken fallen gelassen werden).
Mess das Wasser weiter und beobachte.
Falls die Werte in einen gefährlichen Bereich wandern, ist ein Teiwasserwechsel hilfreich.


----------



## Bebel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo Otto

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 

Habe heute morgen Schaum auf der Teichoberfläche - ich nehme an wegen freigesetztem Eiweiß durch tote Algen.
Habe den UVC-Klärer abgestellt, Pumpe läuft jedoch weiter.

Hatte gestern auch noch zusätzlich Teichklarbakterien von Rondex 500ml in den Filter bzw. Teich gekippt (soll auch gegen Ammoniak und Nitrit helfen).

Wasserwechsel ist schwierig, da wir nur Brunnenwasser zur Verfügung haben welches auch Nitrit und Nitrat enthält, außerdem auch nur eine geringe Karbonathärte besitzt.

Falls Du oder sonst irgendjemand noch eine Idee hat wie ich Nitrat und Ammoniak relativ kurzfristig senken kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo Bebel,
besorg dir Zeolith, aber Wasserwechsel solltest du auf jeden Fall machen.

Aber bist du sicher das du Nitrit im Brunnenwasser hast?


----------



## Bebel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo Uwe

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Ich bin mir ganz sicher, daß wir Nitrit im Brunnenwasser haben. Unsere Hauswasserversorgung erfolgt über Brunnenwasser und wird deshalb regelmäßig geprüft. Wasser zum Trinken bzw. Kochen müssen wir aus diesem Grund auch kaufen.

Warum Zeolith? - hilft das schnell? - und wohin mit dem Zeolith in den Filter oder in den Teich?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo,
das Zeolith packst du in in einen Sack in den Filter. 

Und reduzier mal die Fütterung, sonst bekommst du die Werte nicht in den Griff


----------



## Bebel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo Uwe

Wieviel Zeolith braucht man da?

Fische werden nur wenig gefüttert - extra kleine Portionen damit auch alles gefressen wird.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Haitu (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo,



Bebel schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen Schaum auf der Teichoberfläche - ich nehme an wegen freigesetztem Eiweiß durch tote Algen.



Auch hier denke ich hast du das richtig analysiert.
Füttern würde ich erst einmal ganz einstellen. Die Fische kommen ohne weiteres eine Woche ohne zusätzliche Fütterung aus.
UVC würde ich auch erst einmal aus lassen, bis sich der Nitritwert auf 0,2mg/l gesenkt hat und dann wieder anschalten. Er sollte dann nicht höher als auf 0,3mg/l ansteigen (dieser Wert wird kurzfristig von Fischen vertragen). Wenn der Nitritwert dann doch wieder über 0,3 steigt, die ganze Prozedur nochmal. Wenn sich das System bei 0,1mg/l oder weniger einpendelt, ist alles in Ordnung.
Nitritwert bis 0,1mg/l ist unbedenklich.


----------



## Bebel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo Otto

Ich weiß Geduld ist nicht meine größte Stärke. Heute ist das Wasser schon wieder grüner, ich habe die Befürchtung wenn ich die UVC-Lampe aus lasse ist der Teich in kürzester Zeit wieder voller Algen (auch nicht gut wegen der biogenen Entkalkung - siehe KH und PH Werte)

Zwar sind dann die Nährstoffe reduziert - wenn ich dann jedoch die UVC-Lampe wieder anstelle geht vielleicht alles wieder von vorne los.

Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal Starterbakterien einsetzen und die UVC-Lampe doch anlassen.

Zu der Anregung von Uwe Zeolith in den Filter zu geben habe ich im Forum geteilte Meinungen gelesen, bin ich auch noch unsicher.

Hatte letztes Jahr zwei Säcke Zeolith am Ende des Bachlaufes gelegt (weiß nicht mehr wieviel Kilo das waren), die liegen da auch jetzt noch haben wohl auch keine Wirkung mehr.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## lars75 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo Bebel!
Habe genau das selbe Problem. Du brauchst da wirklich Geduld! Noch mehr Bakkis helfen da auch nicht. Da wirst du bloß arm. Glaube mir, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Mein Teich hat etwa 35 Kubik. Da sind dieses Jahr schon Bakterien für bestimmt 200 kubik reingekommen. Habe jetzt auch UV aus, und die Werte stabilisieren sich jetzt. Die Saison ist noch lang. Das wird sich schon alles einspielen.


----------



## Redlisch (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo,


Bebel schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Jahr zwei Säcke Zeolith am Ende des Bachlaufes gelegt (weiß nicht mehr wieviel Kilo das waren), die liegen da auch jetzt noch haben wohl auch keine Wirkung mehr.
> 
> Gruß Bebel



die kannst du regenerieren mit einer Salzwasserlösung !

Axel


----------



## Bebel (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo

Erst mal vielen Dank für Eure aufmunternden Antworten.

Will mal den aktuellen Stand mitteilen.

Habe doch noch einmal Starterbakterien in den Filter getan.

UVC-Lampe immer noch aus, Wasser ist nicht grüner geworden.

Fische sind munter, wurden bis heute nicht gefüttert, dafür haben die mir sämtliche __ Wasserpest weggefressen die vom letzten Jahr überlebt hatte.
Heute haben sie Mückenlarven aus der Regentonne bekommen und eine Hand voll Ameisenlarven aus dem Garten. Haben sich wie die Wilden drauf gestürzt.

Jede Menge __ Hornkraut eingesetzt - da wird nur mit "gespielt" wenigstens nicht gefressen.

Muschelschrot in der Nähe des Filterauslauf deponiert.

Brottrunk in den Teich getan - seitdem weniger Schaum auf dem Teich und weniger Schlammige Algen die an die Oberfläche steigen - Zufall?

Bei Wertekontrolle mit Schnelltest scheint auch schon Besserung der Werte eingetreten zu sein zumindest Nitrit und Nitrat - werde mal die Tage mit einer Wasserprobe in die Zoohandlung fahren und testen lassen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Bebel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nitriterhöhung durch UVC-Klärer?*

Hallo

Kurz nochmal der Stand der Dinge.

Seit Freitag ist die UVC-Lampe wieder in Betrieb (nur Nachts) - das Wasser ist superklar, laut Schnelltest-Ratestreifen: Nitrit nicht vorhanden und nur noch ein Hauch von Nitrat, keine schlammigen Algen an der Wasseroberfläche und auch die am Boden sehen aus als ob sie absterben - werden bräunlich, krümmelig, "schrumpfen" und auch die __ Schnecken fressen dieses Zeug endlich wieder, so dass langsam auch wieder Sand und Kies zum Vorschein kommen.

Nur Schaum ist besonders am Morgen wieder zu sehen.

Gruß Bebel


----------

